# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  R. Imitator "Tarapota"

## beyond colour



----------


## beyond colour

Tarapota in motion.This photo was taken with an exposure time of 1/25 of a second. These little frogs are fast!

----------


## DartEd

Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Gorgonopsia

It is a very nice frog. It is one of the specie I have made in brooch  :Smile:

----------


## beyond colour

Leo i looked at your sculptures and they are beautiful! I didnt see dart frogs. I would be interested in seeing some if you have them. Again beautiful work its amazing.

----------



----------


## beyond colour

I found your dart frog sculptures on your profile page and they are beautiful. Nice work!

----------



----------


## Gorgonopsia

Thanks Chris!

----------

